# .



## Niruki (13/6/20)

.


----------



## zadiac (13/6/20)

Brasso.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (13/6/20)

Scotch Brite


No risk of shorting.
Avoid sand paper, files and liquids.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## zadiac (13/6/20)

I've been using Brasso for years on my batteries. It works wonders. No damage to the battery.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor (13/6/20)

I had to read the pennies again, thought at first it said something else

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Timwis (13/6/20)

vicTor said:


> I had to read the pennies again, thought at first it said something else


I didn't say anything when i first saw the title yesterday but now at least one person has the same dirty mind i won't leave you stranded, i needed to look twice also. lol!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## vicTor (13/6/20)

Timwis said:


> I didn't say anything when i first saw the title yesterday but now at least one person has the same dirty mind i won't leave you stranded, i needed to look twice also. lol!



you're a Tim, I'm a Tim, great minds

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jp1905 (14/6/20)

They smell like what!Oh nevermind!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

